

Understanding the un-economic Uber - HillRat
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/edblog/understanding-the-economics-of-uber

======
mturmon
Seems like a detailed and highly informative article. Not political, despite
the source (TPM).

Given the subject matter, this should be more highly placed at HN than it is
now.

